# Whats the weather like in your part of Greece.



## Yalides (Dec 4, 2010)

Very warm in Kos the other day when we were there.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Here on Rhodes its still warmish. Daytime temperature today 19C & a bit cloudy.Nights begining to feel a bit chilly so we will light our wood burning stove in a few days time.


----------

